# 5 vs. 10Mbps?



## Charr

I'm currently using a ISP which gives me 10 mbps download speeds, I've had no issues with speed, but I've had other issues with the company. I have a 60GB download limit, which lately I've been going over every month, and its becoming very pricey. I hate this company, and have always wanted to switch, but living in Canada, we don't have much selection. 

I found an ISP that gives 5Mbps download speeds and has no internet usage limit, which is what I need (If I had no limit I would easily exceed 150+ GB a month). 

What I'm most concerned about is video streaming speeds and online games (Xbox 360, PS3, SC2, WC3), will 5mbps be able to run all those without having to buffer ever 5 seconds or lose connections?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Charr said:


> I'm currently using a ISP which gives me 10 mbps download speeds, I've had no issues with speed, but I've had other issues with the company. I have a 60GB download limit, which lately I've been going over every month, and its becoming very pricey. I hate this company, and have always wanted to switch, but living in Canada, we don't have much selection.
> 
> I found an ISP that gives 5Mbps download speeds and has no internet usage limit, which is what I need (If I had no limit I would easily exceed 150+ GB a month).
> 
> What I'm most concerned about is video streaming speeds and online games (Xbox 360, PS3, SC2, WC3), will 5mbps be able to run all those without having to buffer ever 5 seconds or lose connections?



I think it should be fine.


----------



## geekspence

I used to have a 1.5 Mbps connection, which I streamed Netflix and played COD Online just fine with. You probably won't be host when you're playing, but 5 is a decent connection.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

geekspence said:


> I used to have a 1.5 Mbps connection, which I streamed Netflix and played COD Online just fine with. You probably won't be host when you're playing, but 5 is a decent connection.



Actually he may be the host depending on his upload speed.


----------



## cabinfever1977

You should be fine, but expect your downloads to be half as fast, but it still will be fast enough.


----------



## Dystopia

Yeah, you'll be fine. I netflix on a connection much worse than that.


----------

